# Too much chicken :D



## thatlondonchick (Sep 19, 2012)

My family love chicken, so at the moment i've got alot of chicken in my freezer and I don't know what to do with it any more.

Can I have some suggestions of delicious meals I can produce with chicken please? 

                    Thanks


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 19, 2012)

What have you been doing with it, so we aren't going over territories already traveled?

Being a Londoner I sure hope you've been doing your fill of chicken tikka masala!! lol


----------



## thatlondonchick (Sep 19, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> What have you been doing with it, so we aren't going over territories already traveled?
> 
> Being a Londoner I sure hope you've been doing your fill of chicken tikka masala!! lol


 
Well I've done plenty Tikka Masalas. I usually roast chicken, fry it, stew it even done the usual chicken soup every now and then.

I want to cook chicken in a different dish, nothing to complicated


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are a few recipes for you.  Hope you like them.

*Chicken Eggrolls*


We’ll start with something almost everybody knows and loves; Egg rolls.  Such an incredible flavor.  And yet, many people don’t like them due to the soggy, often mushy cabbage found in the commercially prepared varieties.  The egg rolls you will make from this recipe are crispy and filled with flavors and textures sure to please the most discriminating palate.  They feature the goodness of oriental vegetables, stir fried into a delicious filling (hint: Though this is a chicken recipe, you can change the meat to beef, pork, duck, lamb, shrimp, scallops, etc.  They all work equally well with the veggies).
We had a neighbor who seemed to have a sixth sense where egg rolls were concerned.  We never knew how she knew, but whenever I whipped up a batch of egg rolls, Lou (short for Louise) would show up at our doorstep.      Now mind you, she wasn’t a mooch by nature.  But she couldn’t resist these little beauties.
This recipe takes time.  It works best when multiple people work on it.  You can throw an Egg Roll party where you invite your friends and/or family to participate in the production.  You’ll be amazed at how many people will take you up on the offer.  And you’ll be the head chef of course.
Ingredients:
2 lbs. cut up frying chicken 
1/4 cup sliced and halved water chestnuts
1/4 cup coarsely chopped bamboo shoots
1/4 cup diced onion
2 stalks celery, sliced
½ green pepper, chopped (optional)
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. Ground ginger
2 tbs. Soy sauce
scant dash of Chinese 5 spice powder
2 cups fresh bean sprouts
1 package egg roll skins
1 cup peanut oil + 2 tbs.
Skin and bone the chicken.  Place the skin and bones in two cups of boiling water and cover.  Turn heat down to simmer.  While the chicken skins and bones are cooking, finely dice the chicken meat into 1/4 inch pieces. 
            Heat 2 tbs. of the peanut oil in a steel wok, or large heavy skillet (I prefer seasoned cast iron if I’m not using my wok).  Add the chicken and half of the salt.  Cover with a lid and cook for about seven minutes, stirring frequently.  Remove the cooked chicken to a large bowl (very large) and pour any juices from the pan into the boiling chicken stock.
Return the wok to the stove and reheat.  Add the onion, garlic, peppers, bok choy, water chestnuts, and bamboo shoots.  Stir fry on highest heat setting for five minutes without lid.  Remove the cooked vegetables to the bowl with the chicken.  Add the spices and soy sauce to the bowl and mix well.
Place the bean sprouts into the wok and cover.  Add ½ cup water to the wok.  Cook for seven to ten minutes until the bean sprouts turn white and loose there translucent quality.  Add to the meat and vegetable mixture and toss thoroughly.  Place bowl where you can easily reach into it and let cool for ten minutes.
Remove the skin and bones from the broth and discard.  Add water to make two cups of broth.  Use the broth as the basic stock for pineapple sweet and sour sauce.
*
Frying egg rolls is best done with an assistant, or partner.  As the egg rolls are made, they should be immediately placed in hot oil.  As the uncooked egg rolls sit, the water and vegetable fluids will cause the skins to become gooey and hard to work with.  Working with a partner will also reduce the work load and total cooking time.
Put a finger bowl filled with water within easy reach.  Place an egg roll skin onto a clean dry surface.  Put one tbs. Of the chicken mixture onto the egg roll skin center.  Dip your fingers into the water and use them to wet all four edges of the egg roll skin.  Fold two opposite sides toward the center until they just begin to cover the filling.  Grasp one of the unfolded edges and place over the filling.  Continue rolling into a complete cylinder.  Set aside.  Make as many egg rolls as you desire.  Experiment with the amount of filling you add.  Deep fry in hot peanut oil immediately until lightly browned.  Drain on paper towels to remove excess oil.  Serve with pineapple sweet and sour sauce and mustard sauce, and with fried or steamed brown rice.
Oh, one more thing about egg roll skins.  You can wrap cheese and meat in them, place them in a covered casserole dish, pour your favorite tomato based sauce over top, and cook them in the oven, like manicotti.  Yum.

*From the kitchen of Chief Longwind of the North*




*Chicken & Mushroom Risotto*

I’ve given you a host of recipes that are easy to make, and taste great.  Today, I’m giving you a bit more refined recipe, a delectable chicken and mushroom risotto.  This one requires more time, but is well worth the effort.  It is delicious and just might change the way you think about rice.  Just remember, rice is very high in starches, and is an incomplete protein.  Coupling them with a side-dish of beans is an excellent way to help control blood sugar and create a complete protein.  Besides, who doesn’t like beans?
For this dish, you can use your favorite mushroom variety.  I like to use Portabellas and chop into small chunks.  The secret to this dish is patience.  The liquid must be added in small amounts, with all of the liquid absorbed before adding any more. It also must be kept moving as this will distribute the rice starch throughout, resulting in a creamy end result.  The rice should have a bit of texture, like good pasta, you know, with just a hint of crunch, or as the Italians say, al-dente’.  
Once you make this dish, and understand the technique, you can flavor it in any way you choose.  I’ve diced ham and added it to the finished risotto, then melted cheese into it.  I’ve added colorful bell peppers, bits of teriyaki beef, browned ground beef, pork, chicken, corn kernels, beans, etc.  Each time I make it, I try something new.  But the technique always remains the same.  

*Ingredients;*
1 cup Short-Grain or Sushi Rice 
20 oz. (2 ½ cups) Chicken stock or broth
½ tsp. Salt
16 oz. fresh Mushrooms
½ Sweet Onion, finely diced
4 tbs. Unsweetened Butter, divided in half.

Dice the mushrooms
Melt 2 tbs. butter in a covered skillet or saucepan.  Add the mushrooms, salt, and diced onion.  Cover and cook over low heat for ten minutes.  When the time has elapsed, pour off and reserve the mushroom “broth”.  Remove from the heat.
            While the mushrooms are cooking, Melt the remaining butter in a 3 quart saucepan.  Add the rice and cook over medium heat, stirring frequently.  When the rice kernels become opaque, add a scant 1/8 cup broth and stir gently, but continuously.  When that liquid has been absorbed, repeat.  Continue this process until all of the chicken broth is used up.  The rice should now be fairly creamy, and have the slightest crunch left in it.
Pour the mushroom broth, and the mushroom/onion mixture over the rice and fold in.  Serve with your favorite sides.
            A great alternate recipe uses the same amounts of liquid and rice, but substitutes clam broth for the chicken broth, and cooked cocktail shrimp for the mushrooms.

From the Kitchen of Chief Longwind of the North





*[FONT=&quot]Chicken Velvet[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  

2 boneless chicken breasts 
1 1/2 cups chicken stock or broth 
1 1/2 tsp. cooking oil 
2 tbs. cornstarch [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 1 tsp salt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ¼ tsp. Chinese 5-Spice Powder[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ½ tsp. powdered ginger
3 egg whites 
1 cup  cooking oil 
2 cups snow peas, strings removed 
1 tbs. cornstarch [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tbs. water[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]¼ cup minced deli ham  

Place chicken and ½ cup of chicken stock or broth into a food processor or blender and blend to a paste.  Next, remove the mixture from the blender and combine with the salt, 5-spice powder, ginger, and half of the cornstarch.  Mix completely.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Beat the egg whites until soft peaks form and gently fold into chicken mixture along with the remaining cornstarch. 
     [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Heat 1 cup of cooking oil in a large, heavy skillet.  Tear pieces of the chicken mixture away from the main mass and place into the hot oil, taking care to not overcrowd the pan.  Fry until lightly browed on each side., turning frequently. Remove to paper-towel lined bowl to drain. 

Heat 2 tbs of cooking oil in a wok or frying pan.  Quickly  stir fry the pea pods for about 30 seconds. Remove and set aside. 

In the pan used to stir-fry the snow peas, add the remaining stock or broth and bring to a low boil. Immerse the chicken. Thicken with 1 tbs of cornstarch mixed with 1 tbs. of water.  Serve with the pea pods and minced ham sprinkled over top.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]From the Kitchen of Chief Longwind of the North[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]



*Smouldering Chicken*


If you love Hot Wings*

If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn’t burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.  
And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me, when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you.  (By the way, this is my eldest daughter’s, and husband’s favorite chicken.  She begged for the recipe.)

The technique given is for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but can easily be adapted to any covered grill or barbecue, gas, wood, or charcoal.  Enjoy.

Sauce:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce

8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed

Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the temperature reads 160 degrees.

Serve with vegetable kabobs, baked beans, or other summertime foods such as salads, grilled fruit, etc.

From the Kitchen of Chief Longwind of the North


*Baked Bulldog, Oven-Fried Chicken*


I call this one bulldog chicken because the memory of its flavor will stay with you like a bulldog on a bull.

Preheat the oven to 375' F.
In a bowl, combine the following with a wire whisk.
1 cup all-purpose flour
3 tsp. kosher salt
1 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/4 tsp. powdered ginger
1tsp. marjoram
1/2 tsp. rubbed sage
1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. tumeric
1/2 tsp. red pepper
1/4 tsp. Chinese 5-spice powder
1/4 tsp. celery seed
1/2 tsp. granulated onion powder

In a plastic shaker bag, make an egg-wash from 2 large egg whisked with 1/2 cup water.

Preheat deep fryer.  Turn heat to medium flame.

Skin the chicken thighs and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place in hot oil.  Don't crown the pan.  Fry on each side for 6 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

This should be enough for 12 chicken thighs.  Double as required.


From the Kitchen of Chief Longwind of the North





*Wow Fried Chicken*


This is one more attempt at making something as tasty as KFC original.  And it came out really good.

*Seasoned Flour Ingredients*:
1 cup flour
1 tsp. dried oregano
¼ tsp. curry powder
1 tbs. Better Than Boullion chicken base
1 tsp. MSG.
1 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1 tsp. granulated onion powder
½ tsp. ground black pepper

*Chicken Ingredients:*
Chicken pieces.

*Egg-wash Ingredients:*
1 large egg
¼ cup milk

Pre-heat cooking oil to fill a heavy frying pan to a depth of 2 inches.

Blend all seasoned flour ingrediants together.  In a seperate bowl, whisk the egg-wash ingredients together.  Dip chicken pieces in egg-wash to completely coat, then in the seasoned flour, again until the chicken is completely coated..  Lightly bump the pieces together over the flour bowl to dislodge any excess flour.  Place in the hot oil and fry until lightly browened.  Place on a lined baking dish or cookie sheet and a 375 oven  for 20 minutes.  Remove and serve with your favorite sides.


From the Kitchen of Chief Longwind of the North




*My Best fried chicken, ever , Better than Wow– Feb, 2009*


I said I was going to test tonight.  Here are the results.

Test number 1:
I'm tasting this as I'm typing.  The chicken is fresh out of the oven, and I havepaper towel in hands between tasting and typing.  Before I start, I made two pieces of chicken - skinless chicken thighs, using identical technique, cooked at the same time in the same oven.  I will give the recipes after I taste these and give you the critique.


Recipe 1:
This recipe has significant thought put into the seasonings.  So here goes.  How do I describe this one?  It is soooo good, but dramatically different than the first.  The coating doesn't have that mild crunch like the first one does, but isn't sloppy or gooey either.  It's a proper coating.  But the flavor is much more intense.  If your after great chicken meat flavor, then opt for the first recipe.  If you want intense, great flavor, opt for recipe number two.  I can't really decide which one I like better.  This second recipe is bold and litterally takes over your senses.  It is a spicy, but not pepper hot.  The flavor is well ballanced, and is what you think of when you think chicken while watching the superbowl.  I would say that it would rival hot wings for popularity as a snacking food.  But you'd better have something to wash it down.  This is Bobby Flay Throwdown chicken.  I would put this up against anybody.  Good thing this isn't a competition.

Recipe number 2: Oh wow.  The coating is very light, slightly crispy, and the chicken is hot, almost to hot to handle.  But it is possibly the most tender chicken I have ever made.  The flavor is mildly savory, with a hint of sweet undertones, and just enough pepper to warm your mouth, almost without being able to be detected.  But it does enhance the flavor.  The coating doesn't hide the chicken meat flavor, but rather, compliments it.  I really like this batch.  This one is a keeper.  Wait, I need another bite.  I'm not kidding.  This is the most tender chicken I have ever eaten, let alone made.  And it's just grocery store chicken, pre-cut and packaged.  It's very moist, without being sloppy, and my hands aren't coming away greasy.  The after taste is mild, but lingers.  It's pleasant.  This is good chicken!  Delicate but wonderful flavor.

Ok. so here are the recipes.

Recipe 1: I'm going to name this one - Goodweed's Best Ever Fried Chicken
Preheat the oven to 375' F.
In a bowl, combine the following with a wire whisk.
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. powdered ginger
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/4 tsp. rubbed sage
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. tumeric
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1 dash Chinese 5-spice powder
1/8 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. granulated onion powder
In a seperate bowl, make an egg-wash from 1 large egg whisked with 1/4 cup water.

Preheat 2 inches of oil in a frying pan until fragrant.  Turn heat to medium flame.

Skin the chicken thighs and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place in hot oil.  Don't crown the pan.  Fry on each side for 2 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

Recipe Number 2:  Name this one for me, but not until after you've tried it.  So good!
Preheat oven to 375' F.
Again, whisk the following ingredients into a bowl:
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup uncooked farina (cream of wheat)
1 1/2 tsp. Kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp granulated garlic
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1/8 tsp. ground cumin
Egg-wash
Follow the same cooking technique as in recipe number 1.


Ok.  So while the first recipe is a delicate delight, the second is a celebration for your taste buds.  Neither is your grandma's fried chicken.  This is pure “Longwind” stuff.  I hate to sound so full of myself, but after these two successes, I really can't help myself.  You guys and gals gotta try 'em.  If you don't, you'll be cheating yourselves.  You can tell your family that you created them if you want.  I don't care.   Can I have some more?  Oh, wait.  I just made two pieces.  Oh, and the second recipe is made to go with some great sides, like sweet or mashed potatoes, and a good salad to help resuscitate your taste buds.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


*Tempura Chicken*
Ingredients:
*1/2 cup AP Flour
*1/2 cup Cornstarch
*1 tsp Baking powder
*1/2 tsp. Salt
*1/2 tsp granulated Garlic
*1 egg
*1 cup cold water

*2 lbs. cubed, raw chicken (1/2 inch cubes), dark or white   

  meat as you prefer
*Cooking oil


Combine everything except the chicken in a mixing bowl, and whisk until a smooth batter is formed.  Heat 3 inches of oil in a deep frying pan to 360' F., or until fragrant.  Dip the chicken cubes into the batter and fry on all sides until golden brown.  Serve with sides and sweet & sour sauce.


That should be enough to get you started, and hopefully inspire you to try new things on your own.


Here's another fried chicken version that comes out delicious.  Take any of my oven-fried chicken recipes from above, and mix Panko bread crumbs, and shredded coconut in a third bowl.  Dip the chicken in the flour, then into the egg wash, , then into the bread crumb/coconut mixture, lightly fry on both sides, then place in the oven for 40 minutes more.  



Seeeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## Siegal (Sep 19, 2012)

You can make a cholent with chicken legs or thighs. Its pretty much beans, barley, kishka stuffing balls, chicken, potatos, hard boiled eggs (optional) cooked with some vegetables overnight in the oven. It's Sooooooo good. If interested I can give you recipe. Makes great Saturday lunch!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 20, 2012)

I honestly love just a simple, salt and oil rubbed bird. cavity stuffed with a bouquet of fresh sage, thyme, half an orange, a lemon, and then generously salt the oiled bird(olive oil is fine), cracked black pepper, and simply roast it on a bed of chopped mirepoix with the addition of some Halved potatoes, and a bay leaf or 2.

Start high, get the skin on it's way to golden, then drop the temp and let it go. Once the bird is just about done(temp 160)Blast it under the broiler again! Pull the bird, let it rest until done(the juice runs clear, no pink in the joints, and the internal temp is 165).

All of the lovely mirepoix can be drained, strained, and pureed(leave the potatoes out, those can be your roasties for the side)in a food processor, thickening with some of the pan dripping,s and a knob of butter. The "sauce" is so simple, yet warming, and will take the chill of even the dampest, dreary, chilly Londoner bones.

I also like to take a bird, rinse, salt, and prep the cavity with a couple star anise, some lime, some cinnamon, some clove, some orange, a little sesame oil, a little fish sauce, and coriander. Put it in a pot that can handle the whole thing, and cover with chicken stock add ginger(or galangal), garlic, and lemon grass(all fresh) a little salt, and bring to a rapid boil. Once things are at a boil, give it 5min, put a cover on it, kill the heat and set the timer for 1 hour. Don't open the lid, just forget that the chicken even exists.

Once the hour is up, remove the bird, and let it rest. (you can opt to broil off the skin for crispy goodness, but it isn't a must). Get yourself a pot of rice, and use the chicken broth to cook the rice(fat skimmed from the top and all), and let your rice do it's thing. I like to add in a chili pepper for a little glow, but you don't have to. It's basically Singapore Chicken and rice, and is simple, delish, and tastes like you are a 100000000 miles away.

I'll come back later, I have a timer going off...


----------

